# Biddlestone Hall, Northumberland. January 2019.



## Sabtr (Jan 22, 2019)

Biddlestone Hall is a strange place. A few here may know of the church at Biddlestone - that in itself is very unusual. The church was created by remodeling a Peel Tower which left a fortified basement with a church on the upper floor. The church however, is not what this is about..

Biddlestone Hall once belonged to the Selby family. The Selbys lived at Biddlestone for 700 years. The hall was built in around 1796 by Thomas Selby. It was later adapted by John Dobson in 1820.
The hall remained with the Selby family into the 1900s and was used as a convalescence home in World War II. It lay empty after World War II and was demolished in 1957.
It is said to have been the model for Osbaldistone Hall in Walter Scott's novel 'Rob Roy'.

So, an unusual thread..
I didn't explore the church and the hall was demolished in 1957. I went underground!
All that remains of the hall now is the odd lump of rubble and a gorgeous stone tiled floor beside the church. You can't demolish a cellar 

OK a few pics. I've grabbed a few oldies from the net to give an idea of the hall. The first image shows the hall just before demolition. Look closely and there are trees growing on parts of the roof.



N12719BiddlestoneHall by Craig David, on Flickr


The next old image shows the hall as it was. The structure to the right is the church which still stands today.



lh_northumberland_biddlestonehall_fs_2 by Craig David, on Flickr


OK now almost the same view today (but at night!)
The site is surrounded by a managed forest. You're just into the Cheviot Foothills here. It's a pretty location.



IMGP3415 by Craig David, on Flickr


Underground then.
Now - obviously I won't discuss how you do it but needless to say it's tricky..
The first of 3 chambers. This is a small one to the left and has stone shelves. I guess they stored pickles and preserves in these places??



IMGP3412 by Craig David, on Flickr


The next chamber going clockwise.
This has no shelves, nothing. Just a plain old chamber with a vaulted roof. I couldn't help but think it would make an awesome music room!



IMGP3410 by Craig David, on Flickr


There's a small corridor links to all the chambers. This is looking at the corridor from the final chamber.
The stonework is stunning. The brackets from the long gone wooden doors are long and hand made by a blacksmith.



IMGP3409 by Craig David, on Flickr


This is the only writing I could find. Must say I was rushed due to erm... security at this site (you have no idea. You really don't - I was freaking out..)



IMGP3408 by Craig David, on Flickr


The final chamber has stone shelves both sides.
It was strange down in the cellars - very warm and yet it was -4c outside. A surreal feeling.



IMGP3406 by Craig David, on Flickr

Other side of the 3rd chamber.



IMGP3405 by Craig David, on Flickr


So, finally ticked that off my list after 8 years! 
This is a tricky site and it's not obvious why. I won't say why in the thread.
Hope that was of a little interest to folk


----------



## HughieD (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice stone work and very clear. Good work Sausage!


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 23, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Nice stone work and very clear. Good work Sausage!



Cheers mister.!
I remembered this one following other Northumbrian sites being mentioned. Makes me wonder if despite many Victorian houses being demolished, their cellars could well still be there..


----------



## HughieD (Jan 23, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Cheers mister.!
> I remembered this one following other Northumbrian sites being mentioned. Makes me wonder if despite many Victorian houses being demolished, their cellars could well still be there..



Would be a great little exploring project!


----------



## smiler (Jan 24, 2019)

That's a little beaut Sausage, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 25, 2019)

smiler said:


> That's a little beaut Sausage, Loved it, Thanks



Erm.. the cellar? (your comment - my brain!)
Yeah one of those older sites that was being buried into history and then I arrived! Thank you


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 26, 2019)

Great photos, and love the 1st night shot too


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 27, 2019)

The Wombat said:


> Great photos, and love the 1st night shot too




The sky is strange! My eyes didn't see it that way but a longer exposure showed it perfectly - light pollution from a nearby stone quarry. They extract the red gravel you see on some driveways - the sites white lights are reflecting the colour of the quarry stone into the sky!


----------

